# Pros and cons of Blackhawk 45 colt vs S&W 625



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm hoping to get some guidance to decide which to buy. 

Ruger BH 45 Colt, 4-5/8 barrel, stainless or blue

vs

S&W M625-? 45 Colt, 4" barrel, stainless.

After reading the current issue of Handloader's Brian Pearce and his article on "Practical Sixguns", i've got an itch. I've handled both. I've owned a S&W 28 6" before but not a BH. 

Purpose will be general duty, self protection, back up for big bears for future Alaska hunts where I will be armed with a 300 magnum. Mind you, I'm not intending on hunting the big bears with the handgun, just backup if I get caught w/ my pants down. 

I do reload. I have cast for the M28 but not in a long time and for now do not intend to do so; purchasing cast bullets will do. Most shooting will be 250-260 gr 800 to 900 fps. Occasional heavy loads for load development, required practice and actual "Oh Shit" use. 

Thanks!

Keep on Patterning

Big Al


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

The Blackhawk is single action only, meaning you have to cock the hammer everytime before you shoot. I'm pretty sure the S&W is double action, meaning all you have to do is pull the trigger.

That may be important in your decision. Especially if shooting at a target or threat multiple times is important.

On the other hand, I think Rugers cost is considerably less than S&W.

If you want protection, I think I would lean towards S&W.

If you want a fun shooter with a western look to it, I'd go with the Ruger. The Ruger is definitely a hardy, trustworthy gun.

WM


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, the knowledgeable *Bob Wright* should be along shortly, but as I see it:

The Blackhawk is more durable and will digest heavier loads. The S&W is faster to reload, probably has a better SA trigger, and can be shot faster if necessary.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

You might also want to check out the Ruger Redhawks, for a double action alternative (44 mag):

http://ruger.com/Firearms/FAProdResults?function=famid&famid=6&variation=Satin%20Stainless&bct=Yes&type=Revolver

WM


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, here's my view:

I love the single action. The Ruger is one tough sixgun to beat. The S&W is a fine revolver. My Smith .45s are the old Model 25 in .45 Colt. Both have the wide grooved trigger and beavertail target hammer. They are fine sixguns, super accurate. I don't feel they would stand up to a steady diet of heavy loads, with heavy bullets. I considered fitting my 4" Smith with a smooth combat trigger and service style hammer. Then, with slim stocks it would serve as a carry gun. But never implemented this project.

My pet Ruger .45s have Super Blackhawk grip frames, which I find tame recoil better. I've used cast bullets up to 350gr. weight, and find, to me, this grip frame handles heavy recoil better.

My 7 1/2" barreled "Super" Blackhawkn has been color cased by Doug Turnbull, has Millett rear sight, and has been used with everything from black powder, 185 gr. JHP varmint loads to the 350gr. powerhouse. It remains super accurate, and has just passed the 18,000 round milestone.

My 6" Smith has passed the 12,000 round mark without any problems, for what its worth.

Bob Wright


----------

